# Casting



## Sequoia (Jan 8, 2006)

So, after practicing in the bayou in the evenings the past couple of months, my casting is getting better but I have run into a snag. I seem to be catching my rod or the fly line on the forward cast, not all the time, but about 30/40%. Poppers on a four wt, no issue, weighted clouser on an eight wt, the problem starts up, very seldom on the back cast. At times, the fly/line seems to pass under the rod between me and the rod tip as well. Any suggestions for the issue/remedy?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

That happens a lot with clousers but you're talking about a tailing loop. Really focus on keeping the rod tip in the same plane throughout your cast. And let the back cast unfurl completely, that will help the loop turn over on the forward cast.


----------



## Flyfish Dan (Apr 18, 2012)

Good advice from Finn. Very common when going from a lighter fly to a heavier one. Adjust your rhythm and you'll be fine.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

One common way to combat that when throwing clousers and other heavier flies is to drop down to sort of a 3/4 sidearm motion rather than straight over the top. Here's a video of Flip Pallot showing how it works:


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Check out this site:
www.texasflyfishers.org
We have casting lessons going on all the time. If you hurry you might be able to get into a new class soon. very reasonable and excellent instructors. All for $24.00 per year. That's about .01 per cast! HAHA. Good Luck and remember SALTWATER FISH TASTE WAY BETTER THAN FRESH! That is all!

PS I know crappie are delicious but really....


----------



## Sequoia (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks, I'll start paying more attention to the rod tip path and see if I can make a difference. Flip makes it look to easy.

I know classes are probably the best thing to do but scheduling from my end is near impossible at the moment.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

It's harder to describe than demonstrate, but a tailing loop can be caused by your rod hand going up at the end of your forecast, almost like you were doing "cheers" with a mug of beer. Instead, try pushing your thumb down so your thumb nail is parallel to the ground as the loop unfurls forward. 

I read this somewhere a long time ago, and it always works for me if I start getting tailing loops.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tailing loops are caused for one reason: your rod does not accelerate the entire length of the stroke before coing to an abrupt stop. Generally this is seen when you put too much power at the beginning of the stroke with heavier, weighted flies, the casting motion must be slower. Don't accelerate as quickly. Don't go zro-to-sixty in 2 seconds. Do it in 3, but still get to sixty!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Boboe said:


> Tailing loops are caused for one reason: your rod does not accelerate the entire length of the stroke before coing to an abrupt stop. Generally this is seen when you put too much power at the beginning of the stroke with heavier, weighted flies, the casting motion must be slower. Don't accelerate as quickly. Don't go zro-to-sixty in 2 seconds. Do it in 3, but still get to sixty!


Bingo. When I started out I threw bad tailing loops and almost always had to untie knots from my line. A guy told me to imagine flicking water off of a paintbrush. Same kind of accelerate to a stop motion. It helped me a lot with tailing loops.


----------



## Sequoia (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks, still working on it. Probably going to take a while to work it out.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

Old Flip makes it look easy; doesn't he? Pure poetry in motion. JMHO C2


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

Watch the loop at 1:30 even ol Flip catches a hanger every now and then. Great Video BTW if I could accomplish 1/10 of what he has I would die a happy man.


----------

